# Navarre Beach



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

This isn't directly a fishing report. I took my son out to the beach yesterday, 5-7, and while running in and out of the surf we watched about 5 dolphins just west of the pier jump and play for about an hour. It was pretty cool seeing them that far in and jumping in and out of the water playing. Also, saw a sizeable bait ball passing through and then saw a bunch of dolphin splash through it and the ball split apart. Pretty cool scenery!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You should see them doing that from a few feet away via kayak. I've had them playing with me many times. Most fishermen seem to hate them, but I love em. They love me too...when I'm catching lots of throw-backs lol.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

lol. I am very new to fishing off the beach (only fone out once and caught goose egg). I cant wait to see them play next to me. have they ever tried to knock you off the yak?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol...no way. They are quite playful. They remind me of dogs, the way they will beg for a handout.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

lol. i need somebody who frequents the outer reaches to take me to some spots. my assessment is that cobia randomly pop up out there as they come through but I am probably wrong. how do you choose your spots to paddle/peddle out to?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I, for one, watch/listen to the water/weather and follow my nose. I seldom stick to the exact plan I had when I left the house. "It is a bad plan, that cannot be changed."


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You're right about the cobia, for the most part. They can pop up anywhere.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a guy tell me he threw newspaper out and paddled away from it and then fished the general area. I suppose the idea is to provide them with shade. I may try that but with a tarp tied to a string so I dont lose it and make any Indians cry


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

BVANWHY said:


> I had a guy tell me he threw newspaper out and paddled away from it and then fished the general area. I suppose the idea is to provide them with shade. I may try that but with a tarp tied to a string so I dont lose it and make any Indians cry


 
Its works, buddy of mine used to throw out a 3 liter bottle and we would just circle and the Mahi would be all over it before too long. Dont know about the Cobia tho. But it would make sense because the cobia hide under big Turtles and whales.


----------

